# Elk Hunting Zion Unit



## LVHunter585 (Jul 17, 2017)

I just got my Elk permit and I'm thinking of hunting Navajo Lake area. I'm not from the area so my knowledge of the area is very limited. I've heard the Zion hunt is hard but this is the area that Elk are in. Just looking for advice.

Thanks 
T


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

scout scout scout and good luck!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Expect a lot of competition from other hunters. Look for elk in areas that are difficult to access and away from roads. Understand that the elk you find prior to the hunt will be quickly pushed to different areas...in the case of the Navajo Lake area, those elk are often pushed on to private ground down into and around the Webster's Flat area. The big reason the Zion unit is open bull is because of all the private land. I would try to scout the week before the hunt and have elk located the night before the hunt and then hunt those elk on the opener.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The elk do move around a lot from day to day in that area too. It's possible that a few may have moved South into that area because of the Brian Head fire but who knows.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know if you know of a guy named shedcrazy or not, but he punches open bull tags on public ground Zion unit bulls every year. One of them even went 350. He has probably put an obscene amount of time into learning how to hunt that area though.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If u hunt in the Navajo lake area, make sure to use your turn signals as u travel around
the dirt roads. There is always a bunch of traffic in there. 
But, there is always some elk killed in the area.


----------



## LVHunter585 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you guys!


----------



## LVHunter585 (Jul 17, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I don't know if you know of a guy named shedcrazy or not, but he punches open bull tags on public ground Zion unit bulls every year. One of them even went 350. He has probably put an obscene amount of time into learning how to hunt that area though.


Is he on this forum?


----------



## LVHunter585 (Jul 17, 2017)

2full said:


> If u hunt in the Navajo lake area, make sure to use your turn signals as u travel around
> the dirt roads. There is always a bunch of traffic in there.
> But, there is always some elk killed in the area.


Any suggestions on where to go back in?


----------



## carcass (Aug 14, 2017)

Ill be there too for the first time. I've seen several herds cross from North of 14 towards the end of the big meadow to the ridge South of Highway 14. As someone already stated, expect the elk to be pushed further South with all the hunters barging in. 

My plan is to stay below everyone else as much as possible, between the private land and highway 14. There are several chunks of BLM land I may gravitate to depending on what I see or not see. Good luck!


----------



## Cowboy145 (Apr 13, 2017)

I grew up there in Iron and Kane county, and we always seen elk up top in deer springs and midway.
....oh also there is some pieces of public land up by Kolob res (not much) there are heards up there. just fyi guys


----------



## mountainmanathlete (Sep 13, 2018)

I don't know how you did on your hunt, but I live in Cedar City and buy an OTC bull tag usually every year. This year (2018) I archery hunted with a buddy and we spent 2 weeks, full time hunting the Zion unit. There was no elk in there due to the amount of "wool" sheep. Literally thousands of sheep everywhere. Since they are little earth maggots, they wiped out so much food source. The week before the hunt started, elk all over in there. Now, nothing. They cleared out the other day, and the elk moved back across the highway during the night (from the Panguitch LE unit side), but as of this writing, they are back and the elk are gone again. In the last 2 weeks my buddy and I, have each hiked over 130 miles (GPS logs) and come up empty. The rifle hunt isn't always as bad, but they aren't looking to bring the sheep down until mid october, around the 13th or so. That being said, if, when you hunt it, you can almost expect lots and lots of sheep on almost every square inch of public land on this unit. (As a side note, I have family that runs livestock, but this sheep thing this year, 2018, was out of control.


----------

